

Silk Road founder Ross Ulbricht has been sentenced to life in prison - vierja
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/29/8687583/prison-sentence-ross-ulbricht-guilty-silk-road-dread-pirate-roberts

======
socalnate1
Doesn't this seem unnecessarily harsh for what he did?

~~~
larryfreeman
I am shocked by the verdict. I just read it. According to CNN, the judge made
him responsible for charges that were dropped (paying to have people killed).
In theory, he is responsible for everyone harmed by the infrastructure that he
created even if he was not directly responsible in the harms.

